# 8oz Pepsi Swirl Bottle - First Year?



## shadeone (May 24, 2018)

The Earliest I can seem to find an 8oz Pepsi swirl bottle is 1960. Does anyone know if there was an 8oz in 1958 or 1959 at all? I find it strange that they would have the 6 1/2 oz and 10 oz in the late 50s, but not the 8oz.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 24, 2018)

not sure of the years they were used but i was told the 8oz was used in only a few markets to compete with some other bottlers using 8 oz. not sure but it seems north carolina was one such market.


----------



## jblaylock (May 24, 2018)

Are you talking about this style bottle?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (May 24, 2018)

I think that is the kind he is talking about. Strangely I only have one 8 oz swirl from 1970. Not sure of the dates .


----------



## jblaylock (May 24, 2018)

I only have one as well. 

It could come down to individual bottling companies, as I have 8 oz and 10 oz versions all the way back to the double dot days.

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-bud (May 25, 2018)

*Pepsi Swirl Bottles*

Oddly enough, I checked the date on my 8 oz and its a 1960. My 6 1/2 is a 1957. All the rest shown are late 1950's and some in the mid 1970's


----------



## jblaylock (May 25, 2018)

My 8oz is 66.


----------



## stc1993 (May 30, 2018)

I grew up in Orlando in the 50's-60's never saw a 6 1/2 or 8 oz Pepsi.  Just 10 & 16 oz is all I remember.


----------



## sandchip (May 30, 2018)

bottle-bud said:


> Oddly enough, I checked the date on my 8 oz and its a 1960. My 6 1/2 is a 1957. All the rest shown are late 1950's and some in the mid 1970's



Cool run!


----------

